# How do you clean Grundens protective outer layer rain gear?



## Don Fanucci (Sep 3, 2009)

How do you suggest I care for them? Machine wash? If so, cold or hot water? Gentle or standard wash? Or, hand wash?
Many thanks to those that made suggestions I purchase this gear some weeks back. I'm already enjoying it.
-DF


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

cold water gentle wash and hang dry.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

according the tag that was attached to my Grundens:

wipe down with warm water and soap


----------



## BFTMASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

I try to clean mine at least once or twice a year.

I use tuna blood and sea spray.


----------



## da fillthy hoe (Nov 13, 2008)

Soak in a bucket with bleach water after scrubbing inside and out, let hang dry.


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

lots of times i dont clean them, depending when the next time ill be out is. after cleaning reels and whatnot, my slickers take a back seat!!!!:rotfl:

but ive machine mashed them and theyve been OK for years now. same pair.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

we never wash em'....................they are made for work!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

car wash soap and a soft brush on the driveway, spray them off and hang dry 
washing machine will screw them up


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

how will it screw them up? after quite a few years doing it, all my pairs are just fine. and this isnt just using them in balmy 80 degree spray. its fishing cold weather where theyre absolutely necessary.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Bleach would work wonders I'm sure.


----------



## Don Fanucci (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

